# 2014 Domane 4.7 or 5.2



## ccoppola (Aug 26, 2013)

i am currently getting a new domane and was originally going to get the 2013 4.5, since I have changed my mind and was thinking about getting the 2014 4.7 domane.


After reading post and hearing everyone saying that the 5.2 or better is the way to go due to the better carbon fiber & mainly the seat cap making it way more comfortable. Is there more things that I am leaving out as far as improvements go?

I have now thought about saving the extra $$$$ it would take to get the 5.2. 

Both seem to be the new Ultegra 11speed so I will not see myself needing to upgrade my bike for quite some time after this purchase. Where as if I got the 4.7 I feel I will always want to upgrade to the 5.2 or better.


Plus personally I love the color of the 2014 domane 5.2, hands down way more than the domane 4.7. 


thank you in advance for your time and opinion...Craig


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

The seat mast does help with isolation as post does not go into tube, also I think brakes, handlebars are upgraded on the 5.x


----------



## MadDogTX (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not sure how much help this is, but I purchased a Domane 4.7 last week. I've been very happy with it. I was a little disappointed that I couldn't get last year's model at the substantial discount my LBS was offering but my size was unavailable. I never considered a 5 series. Out of my price range. The white and black color scheme looks pretty good in person.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

If it's a small amount of money go with the 5.2, however keep in mind that both models are no where near the cutting edge as far as Trek is concerned and in a short time both will feel old and obsolete. Trek's already onto a 7 series and they will tell you the carbon of both the 4 and the 5 is markedly inferior(what ever that means)


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't think you will find the 11 speed ultegra any more enjoyable than the 10 speed unit. Even the 9 speed Ultegra was more than fine.


----------



## ccoppola (Aug 26, 2013)

It was $400 more for the 5.2, and I really love the matte black over the white and black.

not sure how good of deal I got but I thought it was. $3000 for 2014 5.2, is that considered a good deal??


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

If you keep it for a couple of years you won't notice the difference. I just got a new bike after keeping the last one for just about ten years, the prior one for also about ten years. It sounds like you are more excited about the 5.2 so you should probably get that or risk thinking should have /could have. 

Isn't there a Sam Walmart quote about women buying things they don't really want as long as it's a perceived value as opposed to men willing to over-spend as long as it is for an item they really want. So be a man and over-spend a little.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Trek_5200 said:


> If it's a small amount of money go with the 5.2, however keep in mind that both models are no where near the cutting edge as far as Trek is concerned and in a short time both will feel old and obsolete. Trek's already onto a 7 series and they will tell you the carbon of both the 4 and the 5 is markedly inferior(what ever that means)


I have never heard anything bad about any of the 400 or 500 series frames. Expecially from the manufacturer.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

They won't say the 4 or 5 are bad, they'll just tell you the models are better. They''ll say there were advances in the manufacturing process, etc etc


----------



## ccoppola (Aug 26, 2013)

I said screw it and purchased the Domane 5.2. The color really helped me lean toward the 5.2.

Thanks everyone for the help and advice..CC


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

ccoppola said:


> I said screw it and purchased the Domane 5.2. The color really helped me lean toward the 5.2.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help and advice..CC


How are you liking it now?


----------



## ccoppola (Aug 26, 2013)

obed said:


> How are you liking it now?


I am a newbie and absolutely love it. Nothing really to compare to because my previous bike was a hybrid but its great. Really smooth, feels like I am gliding over the road. Hope this helps.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I am a newbie too and bought my domane 5.2 in November. 
I am enjoying it as well, I bought my first bicycle as an adult last July, it was a MTB, then in september I bought a specialized secteur elite and thought it was pretty good, then got the domane 5.2 and there is a world of difference in the ride and the 11 speed makes shifting much more enjoyable, smooth and the gears seem to be spaced just right for me. The ride of the domane is much smoother on the rough roads in my area, much less jaring...
I currently use the secteur during the week for my lunch rides from the office and use the domane on the weekends. I agree that the color of the 2014 domane is striking and get lots of compliments on it.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

Trek_5200 said:


> If it's a small amount of money go with the 5.2, however keep in mind that both models are no where near the cutting edge as far as Trek is concerned and in a short time both will feel old and obsolete. Trek's already onto a 7 series and they will tell you the carbon of both the 4 and the 5 is markedly inferior(what ever that means)


The Domane's highest level is the 6 Series, only the Madone comes in a 7.
And Trek does consider the Domane to be cutting edge, the IsoSpeed Decoupler is new technology.

I have a 6, it's awesome, it is everything that Trek claims it to be.


Enjoy the 5.2, it's a great bike


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

GDTRFB said:


> The Domane's highest level is the 6 Series, only the Madone comes in a 7.
> And Trek does consider the Domane to be cutting edge, the IsoSpeed Decoupler is new technology.
> 
> I have a 6, it's awesome, it is everything that Trek claims it to be.
> ...


The user didn't ask, so I refrained from offering, but my belief is that bikes don't radically get better year to year and it pays to buy the best and keep it for as long as possible. For that reason, if I was inclined to purchase a Domane would definitely go 6 series. Over ten years which is how long a bike should be kept, the price difference is not that large if you amortize it over that same time span. That's not to say, you won't enjoy the 5...it's just my philosophy that you ride the hell out of a bike for as long as possible, and then get the one you really want and spend a little extra.


----------

